# British Drift Championship Round 4



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Thought I'd share this with you all, I shared my photography 6 months on recently and got great feedback. Here's my latest effort at shooting the British Drift Championship.

This was a truly awesome weekend and it's great to see the standard so high these days.

Here are a few of my shots from the weekend, you can find many more pictures on my Facebook page, any likes are greatly appreciated. If you hit the 'Like' button on the page it will inform you of updates and also earn you a pat on the back!

https://www.facebook.com/EyedeaMedia


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Great pictures, the little white Volvo was built by my brother


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome, I guess you heard about how it went? It put up a good fight, although it was determined not to get back out. 10/10 for effort from the lad for trying though!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Went for qualifying on the Saturday. Good laugh and a proper man day. The Volvo estate with the bmw lump was awesome. My favourite car of the day though was definitely the supra in your first pic.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

bildo said:


> Awesome, I guess you heard about how it went? It put up a good fight, although it was determined not to get back out. 10/10 for effort from the lad for trying though!


Yup, the drive shafts we had made were over hardened so kept breaking, the company who did them for us is replacing all of them. :thumb:

Not bad for second time out in an untested car (he won the Pro class and got Hard Charger award again! )


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics, good to see friend of mine Paul's ( Falken car ) in action - actually saw the car today and noticed had a small crack on O/S/F bumper - almost looks like that pic with the white volvo is where he tapped it 

Great pics


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Willows-dad said:


> Went for qualifying on the Saturday. Good laugh and a proper man day. The Volvo estate with the bmw lump was awesome. My favourite car of the day though was definitely the supra in your first pic.


Prefer the qualifiers in some ways, certainly a better opportunity for photos! Was really busy on the Sunday, definitely gets busier every round now! Drifting will be really big soon I think.

The Huxley Volvo is mental, wasn't quite as impressive as last time sadly but still brilliant entertainment.

The Supra is a mental car, you can tell a lot of time and money has been invested in it, but Mark Luney knows it like the back of his hand now.



Ducky said:


> Yup, the drive shafts we had made were over hardened so kept breaking, the company who did them for us is replacing all of them. :thumb:
> 
> Not bad for second time out in an untested car (he won the Pro class and got Hard Charger award again! )


That's a huge shame, but glad they're getting re-done. Did pass the pits whilst it was being worked on and it looked like a bit of a panic to say the least! That's what I love about drifting though, it's fantastic entertainment.

Certainly doing well considering he's got the same Volvo my mum had when I was a kid! :lol:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Nice pics, good to see friend of mine Paul's ( Falken car ) in action - actually saw the car today and noticed had a small crack on O/S/F bumper - almost looks like that pic with the white volvo is where he tapped it
> 
> Great pics


Hard not to get a pic of Paul, he ruins the track for a few minutes after he's been round as it's full of smoke! :lol:

He said on the photo on Facebook that he'd overestimated the speed it was going at, so that was definitely the moment! :thumb: His G35 made the Volvo look absolutely tiny!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

720bhp under that skin - that thing smokes standing still :lol:

One pair of fresh tyres = 3 laps..

Hopefully Mrs B will be going out for a fairground ride at Silverstone in a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I love that 300zx it's tots amazballs.

Great pictures dude


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a fan of drifting as don't really see the point but great photos


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice shots, like the one where the 340 Volvo looks like its going to get a nudge from behind.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Great shots buddy. :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> 720bhp under that skin - that thing smokes standing still :lol:
> 
> One pair of fresh tyres = 3 laps..
> 
> Hopefully Mrs B will be going out for a fairground ride at Silverstone in a few weeks :thumb:


Yup, was interesting seeing both him and Mark Luney constantly having to change tyres after each battle! :lol:

I tried to apply for media at Silverstone as it's a horrible to track to shoot at due to high fences. Very much doubt they'll be accepting my application so no pics of Mrs B going sideways with a terrified face I'm afraid!



Jdm boy said:


> I love that 300zx it's tots amazballs.
> 
> Great pictures dude


Ditto, never been a fan of 300ZX's til now, it's a great car and really well driven.



Paintmaster1982 said:


> Not a fan of drifting as don't really see the point but great photos


Each to their own!  There's more to it than I think most people realise, but some people can't be convinced! 



Dan J said:


> Nice shots, like the one where the 340 Volvo looks like its going to get a nudge from behind.


Cheers dude, he got a little bump! 



NMH said:


> Great shots buddy. :thumb:


Cheers mate!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bildo said:


> Each to their own!  There's more to it than I think most people realise, but some people can't be convinced!


Yeah your right it does take skill and lots of it :thumb:. When I used to drive for BMW on the storage sites it took a good while for me to master the art lol. I guess it's even more difficult in one of those speed machines.

I just don't see the point in drifting. It just reminds me of topgear and fifth gear when they race each other in rwd cars and power slide both cars. People 99.99% of the time don't drive like that and to me driving like that doesn't prove which car is the better or quicker car.

I know drifting is more style but hey.

Keep all 4 wheels on the straight and narrow and I'am happy :thumb:


----------

